# Motorhome Breakdown cover



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone recomend breakdown cover for our 3850kg M/H we are with Green flag at the moment which was ok for our old camper but I think that they might refuse to recover our new rapido 983 ! :?


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Mine came with Caravan guard insurance, and they sorted me out no questions asked when my MH broke down on Sunday.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Zoe68 said:


> Mine came with Caravan guard insurance, and they sorted me out no questions asked when my MH broke down on Sunday.


Doh ! nothing serious I hope? I just dont want to be on the side of the road (god forbid) and the recovery geeza says he wont load us up. will google caravan guard in a mo........... cheers


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.caravanguard.co.uk/


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*breakdown cover*

Hi if you are a member of c&cc and rac breakdown cover is free just contact them no weight or length restrictions


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Small print*

Be very aware that most recovery firms will not touch bigger 'vans.
RAC, AA & CCC all said no when I tried my Laika, 3.8 tonnes, 6.37m length motorhome.
I searched the alternatives and only one giving European cover is Brittania


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Small print*



WingPete said:


> Be very aware that most recovery firms will not touch bigger 'vans.
> RAC, AA & CCC all said no when I tried my Laika, 3.8 tonnes, 6.37m length motorhome.
> I searched the alternatives and only one giving European cover is Brittania


as Pepe said, RAC "arrival" scheme is for C &CC members, and must be done through the special contact details - not directly with RAC. No restrictions on size / weight; you can have uk and optional european cover.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Saga have a contract which we have found OK. we are 3.5 t but i think they will go higher.

Safariboy


----------



## 109168 (Jan 11, 2008)

safeguard insurers cover everything....comprehensive..breakdown..european travel...home relay..I find them excellent..and very competitive. They are now also providing travel insurance and claim to beat any quotes you may have...so its worth a try..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We were with the Green flag for breakdowns, when we broke down they had trouble finding a vehicle that could accommodate our Mustang, due to its 52000kg and low skirts.we would have had to wait over 6 hours for a special lorry.but it would have been recovered.the problem was when trying to load onto a lorry the back was too close to the ground.nothing to do with the weight. However my complaint to Green Flag was that I told them which firm who could recover me but was told that they have a List and they have to work their way down this list in rotation before any other choices were made.
With an ordinary motorhome this would not present a problem though.
We did manage to limp back on three cylinders to a ford dealer and get it sorted in the morning.

cabby


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> 52000kg


that's a hell of a weight cabby 

sorry had to be done !

I dont think Safeguard will touch me due to age (of van)

John


----------



## chrisgg90 (Sep 11, 2006)

cARAVAN CLUB AND GREEN FLAG LIFTED MY 3.5 TON MOTORHOME NO QUESTIONS ASKED WHEN MY TIMING BELT BROKE


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*breakdown cover*

Thanks for all the advice peeps


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*REcovery*

Safeguard will cover your motorhome to 20 years old - home and abroad. They use the AA who were fantastic when we had to be recovered from the M6 in the Midlands to Essanjay in Poole! It did take a little extra time to locate a large enough recovery vehicle as we are 4,000kg. but we were just glad to be helped out of a difficult situation. I am somewhat worried about where to look in a couple of years when we reach the magic "20"!

Sundial


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

tell me about it  mine 24!

Swinton have a classic camper insurance 'arm' .. 

John


----------

